

Revised GRE scores by intended Graduate Major. - ekm2
http://www.ets.org/s/gre/pdf/gre_guide_table4.pdf

======
measlyweasel
Physics and Astronomy FTW, SUCK IT ALL OTHER FIELDS OF STUDY

------
pav3l

                       **Verbal skills**
    

_Top ten_

    
    
                                    Philosophy,  160
                                     Materials,  159
                                         Other,  158
                          HUMANITIES  AND ARTS,  157
             English  Language  and Literature,  157
               Library  and  Archival Sciences,  157
                         Religion  and  Theory,  157
                       Physics  and  Astronomy,  156
                 Anthropology  and Archaeology,  156
                            Political  Science,  156
    
    

_Bottom ten_

    
    
                  Electrical  and  Electronics,  148
                              Early  Childhood,  148
           Computer  and  Information Sciences,  149
                                    Industrial,  149
                                       Special,  149
     Student  Counseling  and Personnel  Srvcs,  149
                                    Accounting,  149
                                         Other,  149
                               Home  Economics,  149
                                  Social  Work,  149
    
    
                **Quantitative skills**
    

_Top ten_

    
    
                        Mathematical  Sciences,  161
                       Physics  and  Astronomy,  161
                                     Materials,  161
                                      Chemical,  160
                         Banking  and  Finance,  160
                                   ENGINEERING,  159
                  Electrical  and  Electronics,  159
                                    Industrial,  159
                                    Mechanical,  159
                                         Other,  159
    

_Bottom ten_

    
    
                               Home  Economics,  145
                                  Social  Work,  145
                              Early  Childhood,  146
                                       Special,  146
     Student  Counseling  and Personnel  Srvcs,  146
                                         Other,  147
                                    Elementary,  147
                                Communications,  147
                                    Psychology,  148
                                     Sociology,  148
    
    
                   **Anaytical writing skills**
    

_Top ten_

    
    
                                    Philosophy,  4.4
             English  Language  and Literature,  4.3
                                         Other,  4.3
                         Religion  and  Theory,  4.3
                            Political  Science,  4.2
                          HUMANITIES  AND ARTS,  4.2
       Arts    History, Theory,  and Criticism,  4.2
                                       History,  4.2
                 Anthropology  and Archaeology,  4.1
                                        Higher,  4.1
    
    

_Bottom ten_

    
    
           Computer  and  Information Sciences,  3.4
                  Electrical  and  Electronics,  3.4
                                   ENGINEERING,  3.6
                                         Civil,  3.6
                                    Industrial,  3.6
                                    Mechanical,  3.6
                                    Accounting,  3.6
                                   Agriculture,  3.7
                              Early  Childhood,  3.7
                                      BUSINESS,  3.7

